# Best Marriott In Orlando



## wvacations (May 4, 2010)

Looking to exhange to Orlando next year to take my son to Disney World. We will spend most of the week in the parks. Any suggestions for the best Marriott Vacation Club to stay would be apreciated. I think I heard that Royal Plams is the the closest to the Disney Theme parks.  Looks like both my Palm Springs Marriotts will trade well for Orlando.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## lovearuba (May 4, 2010)

*disney*



mwollert said:


> Looking to exhange to Orlando next year to take my son to Disney World. We will spend most of the week in the parks. Any suggestions for the best Marriott Vacation Club to stay would be apreciated. I think I heard that Royal Plams is the the closest to the Disney Theme parks.  Looks like both my Palm Springs Marriotts will trade well for Orlando.
> 
> Thanks for any information.



Hopefully you get an ac for depositing your week, it should be pretty easy to pull an orlando week from II.  Another option might be to exchange with a Disney timeshare owner.  I find Orlando overloaded with timeshares and have gotten Grand Vista for really low prices (really low) with II.  If I couldnt stay at a Disney, I would stay at the Grand Vista, its convenient and well maintained.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 4, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Looking to exhange to Orlando next year to take my son to Disney World. We will spend most of the week in the parks. Any suggestions for the best Marriott Vacation Club to stay would be apreciated. I think I heard that Royal Plams is the the closest to the Disney Theme parks.  Looks like both my Palm Springs Marriotts will trade well for Orlando.
> 
> Thanks for any information.



Royal and Sabal are closer to the "Main Gate". Grande Vista is only about 12 min from Downtown Disney and 20 (or less) from any Disney park. In my experience, you spend A LOT more time driving around on WDW property getting to your respective parking lot than in getting inside Disney's property. Sometimes it seems they loop you around several miles to get back to parking. I can get to Magic Kindom in about 10 minutes from Grande Vista, but I would be at the Contemporary Hotel, and way inside the gate where you pay for parking (you have to go all the way back, through the toll gate, then back to the lot accross the street from where you started).


----------



## justinbrenda (May 4, 2010)

How old is your son?  We are owners at Harbour Lake (formerly Horizons), so I'm biased.  It's a little less "upscale" than other Marriotts, but very family oriented.  You won't find granite countertops, stainless steel appliances, or a jacuzzi tub, but that's not something we find is useful.  We have young children (b/3 g/7), and they LOVE the pirate ship pool and all the activities.  Even if you're going to spend allot of time at Disney (we typically spend 5 days) it might be worth a look.  It's near Grand Vista, and typically takes us 10-15 mins to get to the park.  It's a few blocks from Sea World.

If you haven't bought your Disney tickets, I would highly suggest orlandofuntickets.com  We have bought tickets through them for 5+ years now and they are consistently cheaper than anywhere else.  We also tend to not go for the park hopper tickets, since entering and leaving the parks is so time consuming, we just spend 1 day at each of the parks, and do Magic Kingdom twice.


----------



## Numismatist (May 4, 2010)

Cypress Harbour is very nice.  Easy on/off I-4.  The largest and most interesting shaped rooms I've seen in a timeshare.


----------



## Superchief (May 4, 2010)

The convenient location to Disney of Royal Palms (also Imperial and Sabal) is a real advantage. When our daughters were younger, we stayed there almost every year. We would arrive at the parks when they opened and visit as many attractions as possible before it got very busy. We would usally take an early afternoon break and return to RP for lunch and recovery, and go back to Disney in the evening. The pools and fitness center at Marriott World Center were wonderful, and our daughters liked them as much as Disney. Royal Palms has been well maintained. I was able to exchange my lockoff at Mountainsied for a 2BR at RP in June, so you may want to try exchanging a lockoff rather than your full unit. My brothers and families will be staying there this June, so I will provide an update upon their return.


----------



## Bear1980 (May 4, 2010)

Taking location out of the mix, Royal/Imperial/Sabal, or Grande Vista?


----------



## amyhwang (May 4, 2010)

We just stayed at Grande Vista over spring break with a getaway (less than $400 for the week in a 2 bedroom unit).  We only went to the Disney parks as well.

I loved the space for my family (husband, me and two kids ages 11 and 13).  The unit itself was just okay - we had a first floor unit, so maybe the floor was a little dirtier due to that.  I also hadn't known that they don't have interior corridors - I assumed it would.  It was fine, just leaves and such blew in a bit (it was cold and a bit windy some days).

We had never stayed off Disney's property going to Disneyworld before (and we've been about 20 times), but loved the space and having the kitchen and laundry room (also we paid about what we'd pay for one night at Disney).  

The drive was quite long to the Magic Kingdom, and we took a cab twice (one morning my husband dropped me and the kids off and then we took a cab back later that night), and it was about $40 one way. 

I would prefer to stay at one of the "palms" Marriott timeshares if we go that route again, as they looked much closer to Disney.  The Grande Vista was nice, but we didn't have a chance to use the pool much (it was very cool that week).  I would stay at GV again, but my first choice would be closer to the Disney parks.


----------



## Rush (May 4, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Cypress Gardens is very nice.  Easy on/off I-4.  The largest and most interesting shaped rooms I've seen in a timeshare.



Cypress Harbour?


----------



## Numismatist (May 4, 2010)

Rush said:


> Cypress Harbour?



Sorry, yes HARBOUR!!!


----------



## Bear1980 (May 4, 2010)

amyhwang said:


> We just stayed at Grande Vista over spring break with a getaway (less than $400 for the week in a 2 bedroom unit).  We only went to the Disney parks as well.
> 
> I loved the space for my family (husband, me and two kids ages 11 and 13).  The unit itself was just okay - we had a first floor unit, so maybe the floor was a little dirtier due to that.  I also hadn't known that they don't have interior corridors - I assumed it would.  It was fine, just leaves and such blew in a bit (it was cold and a bit windy some days).
> 
> ...



We might have been staying at GV the same week.  I was there April 10-17.

I didn't think driving into Disney was all that bad.  I got used to the roads and paid attention when I stayed at my mom's TS at Disney.  Although, I'd prefer the convenience of being at Disney, the Marriott thing wasn't horrible, but I would agree that it'd be better to stay at one of the Palms resorts if planning on doing Disney every day for parks and/or dinner.


----------



## jme (May 4, 2010)

Most convenient is Royal/Sabal/Imperial palms, which is nextdoor to the impressive Marriott World Center Hotel, which is indeed a huge perk, if you want a day or more to enjoy the awesome pools. you won't find better pools at another resort. 
here's the link for World Center Hotel....see how close to parks!!!  Epcot is right there, and Magic Kingdom is seen at top left of picture. you travel ACROSS/OVER Highway 4, never on it, and that alone is a plus.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...017,-81.534691&spn=0.083067,0.127373&t=h&z=13

We've stayed at Royal Palms, and while not as upscale, it seems to me that the unit was much larger and more open, and very attractive,comfortable, clean, and quiet. We've also stayed at Cypress Harbour, which is my favorite, but pools not as much fun.....great lake view, tho. Nice screened-in porches. Also close to parks.

Also stayed at Grande Vista, and it's farther away from parks, but still not a bad drive.....probably 20 minutes. After several days, it's a pain to drive farther when you're worn out...Pools there are very nice, but crowded. Didn't like first floor units.....noisy, seemed small and just not relaxing after hectic days. Resort is always very crowded, long lines for tickets, etc at concierge.
Great and beautiful resort, definitely more upscale, but I was still a bit disappointed because of my preconceived ideas from looking at photos. 
Having been to all, it sure was nice to get home from the parks and pull right in to the Royal Palms. When you turn into resort, you're inside your unit in one minute.....at GV, it still takes 5 minutes to find building, park, and walk up.  May have to park down the parking lot from unit if you get back when everyone else has already parked for the evening, etc. If you like walking outside your unit to a nice pool complex just below, GV is the best----all depends on your kids and what they want.  

***SATELLITE VIEWS OF All Marriotts below (labeled in lefthand column)... see relative locations:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....390041,-81.524734&spn=0.069165,0.153637&z=13

Each resort is vastly different.......seemingly moreso than any other Marriotts so closely located together. 
Never been to other kid-friendly resort Harbour Lakes, but it's across the street from Cypress Harbour, also close to parks.....maybe best and more geared for younger kids.  Pool at World Center Hotel sure was memorable.


----------



## irishween (May 4, 2010)

Which of the Marriotts is closest to the World Center?


----------



## Antny (May 4, 2010)

*Best Marriott in Orlando?*

IMHO, the location is a moot point since all the resorts are relatively close (10-15min drive) to the Disney parks.  The Grande Vista is our favorite.  It's large and has plenty of activities.  Harbour Lake is much smaller but is nice for families with younger children. It has a putt-putt golf course for the kids and a pirate themed pool.   If you want a quieter atmosphere, Cypress Harbour is the choice.  The Royal/Sabal/Imperial palms are alongside Marriott's World Center Hotel which is a nice perk but the resort itself was too quiet.  We noticed most (if not all) of the guests went over to the World Center Hotel for their pools.


----------



## ArBravesFan (May 4, 2010)

*Depends*

We have stayed at  ...

Imperial Palms (Huge 3-bedroom near WDW and access to Marriott Orlando World center with fabulous pool and restaurants)

Harbour Lake (formerly Horizons) by far the one for a family with children uder age 10

Grand Vista - Big, nice property but sort of dated.

The newest and nicest (and hardest to obtain) is Lakeshore Reserve.  This is adjacent to JW Marriott and Ritz carlton.  Haven't yet stayed there but definitely this is the one to get.


----------



## mickeypops (May 5, 2010)

Another vote for Grande Vista.  Will be paying our fourth visit this July.  It's great for kids.


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 5, 2010)

With young kids Harbour Lake would be my choice.


----------



## Superchief (May 5, 2010)

If you plan to stay at the parks all day, then location is less important. However, if you plan to take afternoon breaks and return to the parks later, then the location of the 'Palms' is a major benefit. There are also several dining and children activity options at the World Center resort. Sabal Palms is closest to the MWC hotel, but there is a free shuttle to the hotel from all of the Palms, so location is not a problem. The timeshares all have free parking, but there is a parking fee a the hotel. I recommend the top floor units at Royal Palms to avoid noise from those above you.


----------



## Frisbeeace (May 5, 2010)

I have stayed at most of them and my list is:

1. Sabal Palms. Great location. Access to World Center services. Just refurbished. Intimate and quiet. Nested in a golf course.

2. Royal Palms. Same but more storie per building.

3. Cypress Harbour. Very nice. Still a good location mid way between Disney and Universal. Great for kids.

4. Grande Vista. Been there like 4 times and I still my least favourite. Decent location. Lots of buildings and many stories per building. Too impersonal and big, nothing special.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 5, 2010)

ArBravesFan said:


> We have stayed at  ...
> 
> Imperial Palms (Huge 3-bedroom near WDW and access to Marriott Orlando World center with fabulous pool and restaurants)
> 
> ...


I don't understand how you can rate a resort that is not open yet? Also, when did you stay at Grande Vista? I've been there several times. The first, back in 2003 we stayed in an "old" unit and I'd agree it was a little dated (but the Palms were far more dated back then---not sure about now). I've stayed in the newer construction since then and it has been among the top resorts in terms of interior I've been to. I don't know whether the original buildings were all redone yet (as an owner, I suppose they give me a better choice). Grande Vista is the biggest Marriott resort in terms of units. Maybe too big. 900 units is huge. They supposedly added a bigger gym and pool bar since I was last there a couple years ago. The old facilities were OK for the original buildings, but far too small for the final size of that place. 
Lakeshore Reserve is also going to be the farthest from WDW, although only a few minutes more than Grande Vista. 
If I were planning WDW all day with taking breaks during the day, I would try very hard to stay on property somewhere. That's the big advatage of DVC, in my opinion. Units are smaller, can be expensive, but if you are doing Disney all the time you can't beat them with a Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2010)

MikeM132 said:


> I don't understand how you can rate a resort that is not open yet? Also, when did you stay at Grande Vista? I've been there several times. The first, back in 2003 we stayed in an "old" unit and I'd agree it was a little dated (but the Palms were far more dated back then---not sure about now). I've stayed in the newer construction since then and it has been among the top resorts in terms of interior I've been to. I don't know whether the original buildings were all redone yet (as an owner, I suppose they give me a better choice). Grande Vista is the biggest Marriott resort in terms of units. Maybe too big. 900 units is huge. They supposedly added a bigger gym and pool bar since I was last there a couple years ago. The old facilities were OK for the original buildings, but far too small for the final size of that place.
> Lakeshore Reserve is also going to be the farthest from WDW, although only a few minutes more than Grande Vista.
> If I were planning WDW all day with taking breaks during the day, I would try very hard to stay on property somewhere. That's the big advatage of DVC, in my opinion. Units are smaller, can be expensive, but if you are doing Disney all the time you can't beat them with a Marriott.



I have to agree. After staying at Grande Vista many times, we have yet to not be placed in a renovated unit or the West Village section. Those units definitely are not dated. 

The resort is huge, they have moved the pool bar in the main clubhouse area (they have two of them), built a ice cream shop, and added a new food court. This is in addition to the new spa and workout facilities.

We have never had a problem finding a chair around the pool at Grande Vista. Never heard pool chair hogging complaints at Grande Vista like those you hear about in Aruba and at Ocean Pointe. We always travel in shoulder season, so I am sure that makes the pools less busy when we visit. Grande Vista has two very large pool complexes and two smaller ones. People go to Orlando to go to the parks, so the pools are not real busy during the day because people are at the parks.


----------



## sparty (May 5, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> Another option might be to exchange with a Disney timeshare owner.  I find Orlando overloaded



I have always been interested in staying at Disney timeshare but have never done so.. Any tips on exchanging a Marriott (Cypress Harbour-special or Barony -oceanside platinum) for a disney? 

What weeks would be a fair (likely to trade) exchange for a Cypress-special or Barony-plat oceanside?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2010)

sparty said:


> I have always been interested in staying at Disney timeshare but have never done so.. Any tips on exchanging a Marriott (Cypress Harbour-special or Barony -oceanside platinum) for a disney?
> 
> What weeks would be a fair (likely to trade) exchange for a Cypress-special or Barony-plat oceanside?



You may be able to do a direct trade with a Barony week. Very very few DVC owners would be interested in trading for a Cypress Harbour week because they already own DVC, they are interested in staying on property with their DVC week. I wouldn't give up a plat Barony week for DVC either. You can get far to many cheap getaways in to Orlando Marriott's. Sure the DVC resorts are on property, but to me, that doesn't make up for what you would be giving up.


----------



## jin (May 7, 2010)

ArBravesFan said:


> We have stayed at  ...
> 
> Imperial Palms (Huge 3-bedroom near WDW and access to Marriott Orlando World center with fabulous pool and restaurants)
> 
> ...



I just got a 2br at Lakeshore reserve for Thanksgiving week -- Has anyone heard what parts of the resort will/won't be finished at Grand Opening in June?  Will there be priveleges at the J.W.? What about the Ritz?


----------



## wvacations (May 10, 2010)

Well I finally decided that since we will be at the Disney Parks everyday, and most likely not much swiming as we are going on New Year's Day 2011, we should stay at Marriott Sabal Palms. It was the only property showing a 2BR for check in on Jan 1. Others were only 1 BR or check in on Jan 2. Went to UAL Site to see if I could get mileage tickets and to my surprize they had 4 tickets left. I really quickly reserved the 4 free tickets for the Jan 1. Tickets not available any other week in January so I thought I really lucked out. I go back to II an hour later and, you guessed it, Sabal Plams not only not available on the  1st, but not at all for the enitre month of Janaury. How can this happen, they had every day in the month available, and then poof they are all gone in an hour. They just could not have had the big of a rush. These listings were available  for weeks, I have been checking everyday  and didn;t rush as inventory seem plentiful.

To make a long story short (if that is still possible) I ended up booking Rolal Palms for January 2. So now I have to purchase the 1st at Royal for $207 with the MOD price and only stay 6 days in my exchange. Not horrible, seeing as I only excahged a Lock off at Marriot Shadow Ridge Enclaves, but it was a Feb 2011 week which I hoped to do better than Orlandoa with. I could not take the chance and try and use my Desert Springs I silver week lock off as I can;t book that with Marriott until May 28. I'm afraid of not getting a 2 BR at any Marriott for the limit I have on the dates now.

Sure hope I don;t see all those Sabal units pop up on Get Aways all of the sudden.


----------



## aka Julie (May 10, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Well I finally decided that since we will be at the Disney Parks everyday, and most likely not much swiming as we are going on New Year's Day 2011, we should stay at Marriott Sabal Palms. It was the only property showing a 2BR for check in on Jan 1. Others were only 1 BR or check in on Jan 2. Went to UAL Site to see if I could get mileage tickets and to my surprize they had 4 tickets left. I really quickly reserved the 4 free tickets for the Jan 1. Tickets not available any other week in January so I thought I really lucked out. I go back to II an hour later and, you guessed it, Sabal Plams not only not available on the  1st, but not at all for the enitre month of Janaury. How can this happen, they had every day in the month available, and then poof they are all gone in an hour. They just could not have had the big of a rush. These listings were available  for weeks, I have been checking everyday  and didn;t rush as inventory seem plentiful.
> 
> To make a long story short (if that is still possible) I ended up booking Rolal Palms for January 2. So now I have to purchase the 1st at Royal for $207 with the MOD price and only stay 6 days in my exchange. Not horrible, seeing as I only excahged a Lock off at Marriot Shadow Ridge Enclaves, but it was a Feb 2011 week which I hoped to do better than Orlandoa with. I could not take the chance and try and use my Desert Springs I silver week lock off as I can;t book that with Marriott until May 28. I'm afraid of not getting a 2 BR at any Marriott for the limit I have on the dates now.
> 
> Sure hope I don;t see all those Sabal units pop up on Get Aways all of the sudden.



Did you try calling II to see if they still had the week?  Lots of times there are glitches with II on-line availability.  If it's been less than 24 hours, why don't you call them to check availability and switch if they have something.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2010)

I looked at the Orlando Marriott's using our 2BR Harbour Lake week. The pickings are very slim, expecially for a 2BR or larger unit, which I find odd. Orlando Marriott's are usually very plentiful through exchange. Perhaps it is still a little early as I think most people in II deposit closer to the six month mark.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 11, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I have to agree. After staying at Grande Vista many times, we have yet to not be placed in a renovated unit or the West Village section. Those units definitely are not dated. .



Which units are the renovated ones?  We almost always stay in building 91 or 92 and I wondered if they were considered renovated.



dioxide45 said:


> We have never had a problem finding a chair around the pool at Grande Vista. Never heard pool chair hogging complaints at Grande Vista like those you hear about in Aruba and at Ocean Pointe. We always travel in shoulder season, so I am sure that makes the pools less busy when we visit. Grande Vista has two very large pool complexes and two smaller ones. People go to Orlando to go to the parks, so the pools are not real busy during the day because people are at the parks.



Um, the small pool around buildings 91 and 92 is usually quite crowded during the day if it's nice out (in Feb. and/or March).  This past March we spent 2 weeks there and I observed the same behaviors as we saw in Aruba and Ko'Olina where people would run down at 7 a.m. with towels and reserve the lounge chairs.  At 11 a.m. there might not be many people down by the pool but all the chairs are reserved.  By 1 p.m. the place was packed with people.  I don't know how the main pools were.


----------

